

Here's how Google Palestine was hacked; local root server confirms repair - wynter
http://www.wamda.com/2013/08/how-google-palestine-was-hacked

======
blackdogie
Not quite stock photos, but I just came across
[https://www.freevectormaps.com](https://www.freevectormaps.com) for vector
based maps, which might be useful to some people.

